# When are we having a comp in North Carolina?



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm just wondering if anyone knows if we're getting any comps here in the near future, since we live in a remote area in terms of comps and have to drive on average 5+ hours for any comp. If anyone has plans or intel on one just post it here. Thanks


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2015)

Is this a start?

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?55890-Competition-in-Raleigh-NC-Timers-Wanted


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm planning on having one in Raleigh in late March/early April. Nothing's finalized yet, I'm still working things out.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow. That is awesome thanks guys. And i can bring my stackmat pro and stackmat gen 3. But i don't have a display. And i would bring around 5-6 people maybe more. It's only 2 hours away as i live in wilmington


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 19, 2015)

And i hope i'm good enought for a comp. i've been cubing for almost 3 months with a sub 25 average. By then i should be sub 20


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 19, 2015)

Can't use gen 2 timers(I'm 99.88% sure) and also your never not good enough for a comp


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 19, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Can't use gen 2 timers(I'm 99.88% sure) and also your never not good enough for a comp



Thanks, and the stackmat pro is the gen 3


----------



## brunovervoort (Nov 19, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> It's only 2 hours away as i live in wilmington



I do not think I realize how spoiled I am right here ...


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 19, 2015)

brunovervoort said:


> I do not think I realize how spoiled I am right here ...



Are you saying that because you live in Belgium?


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 19, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Can't use gen 2 timers(I'm 99.88% sure) and also your never not good enough for a comp



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#8a7

Says here gen 2s are just fine


----------



## Goosly (Nov 19, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> Are you saying that because you live in Belgium?



Yep. He lives a ~45min drive away from 6 comps/year.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 24, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> I'm planning on having one in Raleigh in late March/early April. Nothing's finalized yet, I'm still working things out.



So when do you think you're gonna be done planning? I'm gonna start doing 2x2 soon when i get a new one cause my other one broke, and I'm gonna try to get good a 4x4 because i stil can't do it everytime without the video and it takes me 10-30 minutes because i mess up a lot. Memorized the edge parity today. I want to compete in 3x3, 4x4, and 2x2. And maybe more. I really want to have fun at my first comp and i have 7 months to prepare


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 24, 2015)

Pretty much everything is in place but Chester has been slow to reply. I don't want to announce details until it's official.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 24, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Pretty much everything is in place but Chester has been slow to reply. I don't want to announce details until it's official.



Cool. Can't wait to go. I want to be first to register!!! Let me know when you hear anything


----------



## SFCuber (Dec 25, 2015)

I would go! "North Carolina Open 2016"


----------



## ZFOPCubing (Jan 28, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> Pretty much everything is in place but Chester has been slow to reply. I don't want to announce details until it's official.


Lol you forgot to mention me


----------



## DELToS (Jan 28, 2016)

when are we having another competition in Maryland? It seems like the only ones are Slow N Steady and River Hill.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jan 28, 2016)

DELToS said:


> when are we having another competition in Maryland? It seems like the only ones are Slow N Steady and River Hill.



Well there is one in two days. Also this is the North Carolina thread.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 28, 2016)

DELToS said:


> when are we having another competition in Maryland? It seems like the only ones are Slow N Steady and River Hill.



Is there something I'm missing here? There are plenty of competitions in Maryland and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 28, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> Is there something I'm missing here? There are plenty of competitions in Maryland and the surrounding areas.



Nope, definitely not enough

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...=&regionId=&years=&pattern=Maryland&list=List


----------



## SFCuber (Jan 28, 2016)

I emailed him about 2 months again, and still no reply. Should we look for a surrounding Delegate who can come?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 29, 2016)

DELToS said:


> when are we having another competition in Maryland? It seems like the only ones are Slow N Steady and River Hill.



1. There are lots of competitions in MD and VA.
2. If you want even more competitions, move down here to GA if you're fine with super humid and inconsistent weather.



Spoiler



#2 was a joke if it wasn't obvious enough


----------



## Dadd (Jan 29, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Nope, definitely not enough
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...tId=®ionId=&years=&pattern=Maryland&list=List



The thing is, Maryland is a great hub for cube-comps. There are comps within the state and in reasonable driving distance such as Virginia, Cleaveland, Pittsburgh, New Jersey, and Massachusetts. Probably at least 1 or 2 comps per month on average.

Some other parts of the country aren't nearly as lucky.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 29, 2016)

Dadd said:


> The thing is, Maryland is a great hub for cube-comps. There are comps within the state and in reasonable driving distance such as Virginia, Cleaveland, Pittsburgh, New Jersey, and Massachusetts. Probably at least 1 or 2 comps per month on average.
> 
> Some other parts of the country aren't nearly as lucky.



I was being 100% sarcastic with my comment.


----------



## Dadd (Jan 30, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> I was being 100% sarcastic with my comment.



Ah, I guess my defense of the DC area dried my humor.

#BarrowAlaskaBestCityForComps

And 100th post ftw


----------



## CubersMom (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello willtri4, Any news on the Late March/ early April comp in Raleigh?


----------



## ZFOPCubing (Feb 22, 2016)

CubersMom said:


> Hello willtri4, Any news on the Late March/ early April comp in Raleigh?



I am the other organizer. 

The space is booked until August. We will do it sometime in early October, depending if the delegate can make it.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Feb 23, 2016)

ZFOPCubing said:


> I am the other organizer.
> 
> The space is booked until August. We will do it sometime in early October, depending if the delegate can make it.



Dang, you couldn't find another place?


----------



## ZFOPCubing (Feb 23, 2016)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> Dang, you couldn't find another place?


No. If you can think of another place in Cary NC, I'd be happy to check it out.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 23, 2016)

Last year I held a competition. I am up for helping out with another. I'm in Charlotte. Look up Charlotte Open Fall 2014. It was very successful. PM or email is a good way to reach me. [email protected]


----------



## ZFOPCubing (Feb 23, 2016)

ducttapecuber said:


> Last year I held a competition. I am up for helping out with another. I'm in Charlotte. Look up Charlotte Open Fall 2014. It was very successful. PM or email is a good way to reach me. [email protected]


I have contacted you.


----------



## Drad (May 1, 2016)

I would like to see this happen I live in mooresville and this would be a good first competition.


----------



## ZFOPCubing (May 1, 2016)

Drad said:


> I would like to see this happen I live in mooresville and this would be a good first competition.


Thought I should update you guys. We have room A at Herb Young Community Center in Cary NC for September 17. We are looking at NC State for space. We will probably go with NC State(~90% chance). Hopefully on the same date(Sep 17). We just have to iron out the room (ugh).


----------



## Ben vincent (May 15, 2016)

I would love a comp in north Caroline


----------



## Torch (May 15, 2016)

Ben vincent said:


> I would love a comp in north Caroline



Lucky for you


----------

